# I am NOT Bill Hays!



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right ... a couple of you folks tried those League targets at 5 meters. I do not yet have video capability, but thought I would give this a try. Besides, I can't imagine anyone would be entertained by watching me shoot! So this is just a report. Other than my general plinking activity, I have been shooting at a small square piece of leather 1.5 inches per side ... that is smaller than the bull's eye on the target. I have never shot at a paper target with a slingshot before. WOW! I found those paper targets harder shooting than the leather, or anything else at which I take potshots.

I tried a couple of slingshots, but finally settled on my ninja variant with pinky hole, banded with straight Alliance 107s ... not the fastest bands in the world, but comfortable for me. I was using 3/8 inch steel ... pretty standard. I used a tape measure and laid off 17 feet, which is a bit more than 5 meters. After one practice target, I put up one "for real". I scored 23 ... 4 bulls, and one just shy, a little low. So I put up another ... same result ... 4 bulls and one just shy, a little low. Frankly, I thought I should be able to hit that bull 5 times with no trouble ... but as is too often the case it seems, I was wrong!

Actually, I found the result to be sort of encouraging. But paper targets are a whole different animal from other targets, at least for me. I can see that I should spend at least part of my shooting time punching paper if I intend to do more League shooting or go to the East Coast Whatever.

If you have not tried shooting paper, then you should give it a go. My experience is in line with what others have reported ... paper is different from other targets.

So Bill, and Hawk, and GKJ, and ..., and ... You guys can all rest easy ... no competition here!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

paper it does not like me i can tear up cans small chunks of paper but suck on the target to much paper i aim small and with the paper i cant


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I think it comes from that fact that when shooting at cans or other targets, you do not have a constant reminder of your misses and you forget them quickly. When shooting at paper targets, your misses stay there in plain site to remind you constantly.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good shootin'! Get that camera to join in next month.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for reporting! I will also be using 107s when shooting these, so you are not alone there.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I think what happens with most people (me included) with paper is they tend to widen their focus more than with a smaller 3D object. Even though you see and try to concentrate on the center dot, you find yourself looking at the whole sheet and not only looking at the center dot.

The best shooters I've known can all focus so intently on an object that they see nothing but the center of the center... a smaller 3D object will sort of hold your eye's focus within it's borders whereas with paper it's easier for the eye to wander.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I find that putting a 1" orange dot sticker in center of the black helps alot.
Philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am sure you guys are right about the need to focus. I tried to concentrate on the numeral 5 at the center, but I did tend to wander. Good suggestion about the sticky dots ... think I will drift by the stationery store today and see what I can find in hot pink or day glow orange.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Catfish (Dec 26, 2011)

To add to the "hatred" of paper targets







..
When I redo my gun qualifications every year one of the hardest shots is in fact the first one we have to make into the p-38 (upper torso) target. it's a massive blue silhouette on a white background, and without something finite to aim at, it comes down to trained memory skill to put the first shot in just the right spot. After that we just aim for the first hole and the groupings begin to show.


----------

